# Mechanical Vents in California



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes or no go?

I know it wasn't specifically listed in the Oregon code, but there were some interpretations that were added to it a few years back that allowed us to use them. I didn't necessarily like the idea of using them all the time, but sometimes the amount of wall and ceiling that would have to be opened up to add a single fixture becomes more trouble than it's worth.

I've got a customer that wants me to give an estimate to add a second laundry hookup to their home. Just wondering if this is even an option before I go over there.

I looked through the CPC and there's nothing specific in there allowing or prohibiting them as far as I can see.

Thanks!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

What is CPC?

Remember you are the pro. If you put an autovent on a laundry machine, the drain is not big enough and it overflows you will be held accountable for damages.

For me I'm not shy in some situations. You want a new location for the washing machine I will do it right, open the walls and vent it through the roof. I don't want callbacks and getting a bad name.

They can either pay for hack prices and have a potential flood or pay a professional price and have it done right no flooding.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Tango said:


> What is CPC?
> 
> Remember you are the pro. If you put an autovent on a laundry machine, the drain is not big enough and it overflows you will be held accountable for damages.
> 
> ...


CPC is California Plumbing Code

Don't forget though that we have inspectors down here, so I can't just decide to do a hack job. I have to do it by code.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Alan said:


> Don't forget though that we have inspectors down here, so I can't just decide to do a hack job. I have to do it by code.


What I meant by hack prices is that they can hire me at a higher price and done to code or they can hire a handyman at a low price and done wrong.

We can use auto vents here depending on the situation...But I go above code in some situations like the washing machine.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Several areas allow them In Illinois they are a code violation. Generally junk not a professional job.

These are allowed in Illinois in "Mobile" homes which are regulated by HUD, not modular homes.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

GAN said:


> These are allowed in Illinois in "Mobile" homes which are regulated by HUD, not modular homes.


Same thing in Oregon, except those things don't have to comply with codes there because they aren't built in Oregon and are considered a manufactured item, not a building. :vs_laugh:

As always getting a VTR is my first and best option.

I never did understand how Oregon gave mechanical vents "equivalency" because it doesn't meet the part of the code that allows free flow of air throughout the vent system. It does protect the trap as long as it is functioning properly, which I suppose is the most important thing.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Minnesota doesn't allow mechanical vents either. The idea is the mechanical part over time will wear out or malfunction and allow sewer gas into the building.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Just do a VTA (vent to attic) like I ran into the other day. She said her neighbor did a bathroom remodel for her.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Debo22 said:


> Just do a VTA (vent to attic) like I ran into the other day. She said her neighbor did a bathroom remodel for her.


I found a house that had every single vent just into the attic. Maybe a re-roof and the roofer didn't give a rat's behind.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Alan said:


> I found a house that had every single vent just into the attic. Maybe a re-roof and the roofer didn't give a rat's behind.


This one had a tile roof so maybe he told her to hire a roofer to flash it so he could pipe it out. Most likely he didn’t mention anything.


----------



## Lannewats (Nov 5, 2017)

In Georgia we call them Air Addmitance Valve or AIV. I dont agree with them in all cases I’ve seen them installed however when the system is designed to have little positive air pressure in the system where located, according to the engineering design specs the mech. vent allows for more air to enter the plumbing system due to friction loses between air and pipe of traditional Vent Through Roof This increases exponentially the longer the run is also in heavily windy areas VTR requires quite alot of energy to overcome the Bernoulli principal. Now i dont care for them they do fail and many get hidden in walls with no access.


----------



## Lannewats (Nov 5, 2017)

Im sorry AAV excuse the typo


----------

